# Bearded Dragon breeders NSW



## Venomous_RBB (Apr 22, 2012)

Hello, I live in Port Stephens, NSW and was wondering if anyone could recommend a Beardie Breeder?
I know that Brettix is a well known Bearded Dragon Breeder and have been stalking his site, lol but are there any others that people would recommend?
Also I am interested in the Rick Walker line, I understand he is not in NSW but is there anyone who breeds beardies from him?
Cheers 

P.S I understand you can get hatchies all over the herp trader, here etc, just mainly wanting a recommendation.


----------



## Jeannine (Apr 22, 2012)

petpages.com.au and u do searches by states there, also one of the ladies that owns the following one is a member here Hawkesbury Reptiles

also owned by another member here Camo's Reptiles. Home

ive only just heard about this place so havent had much of a look around yet Canberra's Exotic Animal Specialists

there is also a for sale (other reptiles and insects) section in here where you can find plenty for sale 

you could also just put 'bearded dragon breeders' into google and go from there


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi Jeannine
Thanks for the info, I have had a look at Pet pages, as well as on here. I just thought I would see if anyone can recommend a breeder as I have just gotten "stung".
Anyway I have also tried the Bearded Dragon breeders in google, didnt come up with much.

I think the Canberra is one is a bit to far away, I like the sound of Hawkesbury reptiles, they sound good.
Thank you also for the link to Camo's Reptiles, I will keep an eye out.

Cheers


----------



## Icarus (Apr 22, 2012)

this guy is located in windale in lake macquarie. i bought a blacksoil / lawson's dragon off him 2 years ago who is still the best lizard i own  he also sells central beardeds and some other herps

_no links please.. Advertising Rule 4 - Any promotion and advertisement of businesses must be approved by Administrator._


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi Icarus, thank you heaps 
Will definately be getting in contact with him.
Cheers


----------



## Jeannine (Apr 23, 2012)

*Hawkesbury reptiles* *are the people i got my boy from, they are both very friendly people, helpful with advice and if you have any enclosure questions they will help you with it as well
*


----------



## Marzzy (Apr 23, 2012)

Bazza's is good would recommend bought a black soil and it's going great. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?z4tb34


----------



## Jeannine (Apr 23, 2012)

*Bazza only has the black soil dragons at the moment and i think the OP suggests they are looking at the central bearded dragons, though of course they could change their mind and go for the smaller ones *


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Apr 23, 2012)

No, definately looking at the Central Beardies, I have one little Central already but wanting to find him/her a friend 
Maybe two if I can coax my parents ;3
Hawksbury reptiles and Brettix seem to be the two to look at 
Thanks everyone.


----------



## vampstorso (Apr 30, 2012)

RandomBeardies28 said:


> Bazzas is best! Seriously though, I had a terrible time with [deleted] and bazza came through and gave me tons of advice before, during, and after i bought my central beardie and Im going back to him to get two black soils!



Why did you have a terrible time? that statement is a bit open ended is all.


----------



## Colin (Apr 30, 2012)

*RandomBeardies28* before you even think of answering the above question I strongly urge you to read every Site Rule on this link Site Rules - Aussie Pythons & Snakes
Especially General Rule 14. thank you.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (May 1, 2012)

Shame that was posted on my post  Especially since it is about someone that has actually helped me a lot with my beardies.

Anyway thank you to all above I have now found a good little fella from GeckPhotographer and he couldnt of been more nice.

I will however will be getting a few beardies from Brettix later in the year(hopefully).

Cheers


----------

